# Great GSD females



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I wanted to get a consensus of who they thought were great females, I have quite a few to mention.(no specific order)
Forma & Flexi v Karthago. Afra v Stoppenberg Land
Jessi vd Salztal-hohe. Erle v Buckower Feld
Mary & Mona v Haus Pixner. Cora v Haardblick
Ruth v'ant Leefdalhof. Askia v Froschgraben. Orla vd Schiffslache

Their is certainly many others, these are some of my favorites & most are from awhile ago. I'm sure this is a thread Stefan can wisely contribute. #-o


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Askia and Afra stand out to me from that list.Also Steffi von tiekerhook


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

My experience with GSDs is rather limited but Wothy's Fenja was a very nice bitch. Its been a few years since she left Alaska bit I'd really like to know how she produced and how her training is coming along. Fenja's breeder also had a very nice bitch named Arwin. Not a sporty bitch but a nice strong all around female.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Steve you use the word ,WERE great females. Are you just looking for the females in the past?


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Definitely not I just happened to list past. I think listing current will be tougher but I hope not....


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

If you are asking about producing females then I'd have to add Noditha vom Teufelsgrund to the list.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Gerald Guay said:


> If you are asking about producing females then I'd have to add Noditha vom Teufelsgrund to the list.


She certainly produced well with several great studs & proof in the pudding is the number of working/titled offspring. Yeah I would have taken her home 
& fed her [-X


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

Deika von den Wannaer Höhen, a 3x BSP and produced many BSP (3 from the W-litter), FCI, and LGA competitors, both male and female. [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------

